

Don Dodge: 50M Facebook users don't care about OpenSocial - waleedka
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/11/50m-facebook-us.html

======
waleedka
I agree with Don. Facebook was growing fast and gaining market share before
they released their platform, not because of it.

------
andrewfong
OpenSocial offers a way for other social networking sites to implement an API
-- e.g. play catch-up with Facebook. Yet playing catch-up isn't the way to
beat your competition. These other sites need to find a way to use own unique
strengths to differentiate themselves from Facebook (and each other).

Really, the biggest thing OpenSocial has going for it is Google's support and
the integration between OpenSocial and the Google "platform". Third-party apps
that take advantage of GMail would definitely be awesome. But that's because
that plays to Google's unique strengths, rather playing catch-up to
Facebook's. Doing the latter would be like Facebook trying to do e-mail and
search.

------
Goladus
Don's right about the "Checkmate" stuff being silly. Open Social isn't going
to crush Facebook. It does neutralize the API advantage, however, and lays the
groundwork for some other technology to come along and make Facebook
irrelevant.

------
andreyf
I would agree with Don, but something inside of me feels like playing devil's
advocate.

OpenSocial isn't about killing facebook in its tracks, but is a wise move in
the long-term. Nobody is arguing if facebook will be around in 1 year, but
will it be in 10?

With their platform, facebook defined the scene as "facebook is open for
people to make apps, everyone else is closed". With OpenSocial, the frame is
"facebook apps use proprietary markup, OpenSocial apps use web standards".

I don't think OpenSocial as it is now is the only thing that's coming out from
Google that will affect facebook. If this pattern continues, facebook is in
for a PR nightmare.

And let's not underestimate the value of public perception - being seen as
"the guys with the proprietary markup" or "the guys with the walled garden"
for long enough puts you in the position Microsoft is in now - where people
are just waiting for a reason to bash.

------
jcwentz
This guy is such a party loyalist. Microsoft only owns a sliver of Facebook,
but DD takes their side as predictably as if they were part of MS.

~~~
brezina
I'd actually say the man is more pro-startup than pro-MSFT (he was an early
employee at Napster, Groove, and others). I think he honestly believes
Facebook has built a great product and a great community which open social
won't dislodge. I tend to agree.

~~~
nickb
I've been reading his blog for a very long time (more than 18 months) and I've
NEVER seen him not kowtow the official MS line. Try to find one post in his
archives that does not parrot official MS line.

~~~
DonDodge
I guess you didn't read this one where I rip a Microsoft lawyer for dumping on
Google?
[http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/03/micro...](http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/03/microsoft_lawye.html)

I have been in the software business for 25 years and been on the management
teams of 5 startups. I have been at Microsoft less than 3 years and haven't
drank the Kool-Aid. However, I don't buy the Microsoft is evil argument
either.

I rarely write about Microsoft. In fact I write about Google and lots of
startups about 80% of the time. That said, if you want to disagree with my
point of view anytime...that is fine. It is a free country.

Don

~~~
nickb
Hey Don,

One out of 300 ain't something to be proud of!

------
Zak
I think the walls to the garden have to come down at some point When major
services start using a platform that allows their users to interact with users
on foreign services as if they were local, that platform will win. From what I
understand, Opensocial could be that platform.

------
blader
The #1 reason why developers are on Facebook is because of growth and
distribution. It's the most viral platform in the history of man.

OpenSocial has limited-to-none support for viral channels. It's not that
interesting, yet.

